# Do y'all ever hunt or kill anything ....



## Jody Hawk (Nov 1, 2011)

or do y'all just stay on the Sports Forum all the time arguing with each other over football?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

All I've seen is little bucks so far Jody.  When I want to see does so I can get some meat in the freezer they are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 1, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I've seen is little bucks so far Jody.  When I want to see does so I can get some meat in the freezer they are nowhere to be found.



Little deer for me too. I killed one doe and let a few walk.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 1, 2011)

aint been yet.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

I am a waterfowler in between the early and late seasons.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Les, where you live there HAS to be some MONSTERS in those hardwoods around that lake. Too bad you don't hunt .


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Les, where you live there HAS to be some MONSTERS in those hardwoods around that lake. Too bad you don't hunt .



I just don't have the patience to sit still that long anymore.
I guess that's why I prefer the faster action of hunting birds and such. 

BTW - I got deer in my back yard every morning. And one of them is a big ol' boy.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> BTW - I got deer in my back yard every morning. And one of them is a big ol' boy.



Choot em!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 1, 2011)

I moved to Florida and it has put a SEVERE cramp in my Deer hunting.

It also doesn't help that my busiest time of year is football season and I am traveling almost every weekend.

I do have time to hunt during the week but the state of FL. has some of the craziest hunting restrictions known to man.....plus the deer are the size of a big German Sheppard.


Oh... and I have no place to go hunting around here.

It SUCKS for real.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Choot em!



I would prefer to grill him instead. Deer poppers are tasty.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yall all know I am a gifted killer.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Nov 1, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> or do y'all just stay on the Sports Forum all the time arguing with each other over football?



I wonder the same exact thing!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2011)

Been bowhunting every chance I get since September 10th. Killed a doe opening morning of Alabama bow season. Passed on a bunch since and had an encounter with a decent buck this past Saturday.

Heading to Blanton Creek WMA Thursday for a three day quota hunt. Won't get to hunt Saturday morning due to a prior commitment to help with a hunter safety course.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't really care about the pine goats but this nice weather has me ready for the quail opener .


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 1, 2011)

Spent many hours over many years in the woods.  Have not hunted in GA the last couple of years.  Have mounted from GA, nice 8pt, 10pt, bobcat, black bear and a 62" timber rattler I killed by hand.  Not many things left to kill in GA other than a pig.

I was hunting in ILL when this was pulled out of the woods, this pic is from my iphone not off the internet.  My problem is it takes something like this to get my blood racing now...it's a shame I'm so spoiled


Same thing happened with fishing.  Would fish the coast of SC and catch big reds, flounder gig and get 30 a night (before limits), shrimp on permits over bait and get 48qt cooler of shrimp per day (limit)...fish on santee lake and catch 40lb stripers and even caught a 70lb ark blue catfish on rod and reel.  After a while it just gets old and I gotta move on to something fresh...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 1, 2011)

if it takes that to get you excited I guess I'm glad I'm not as accomplished as you...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 1, 2011)

I have taken 2 does and a 9pt so far this year. Last year I got a 7pt, a 8pt, a bear  and 2 spring gobblers. I live to hunt and hang  I around here a good bit too.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I am a waterfowler in between the early and late seasons.



Same here do hunt deer a little ( my own property ) I will have youths out there for WF youth day on the 12th then in Ark the next week for as much of the season as my family allows. Hunt Ala as well for WF.  I hunt just about any birds. Also I dont let these boards eat up my time as I used to, kids will do that to you....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 1, 2011)

I educated a spike at Piedmont Saturday with my smoke pole. Dang saplings !!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2011)

I've let many walk so far, had a very cool "incident" Saturday...I posted the story in the deer hunting section.
Hopefully, now that the chase is on, I'll be able to nail a beast and be back for kickoff Saturday night....
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Buck (Nov 1, 2011)

I killed a 12pack this past Saturday.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> I killed a 12pack this past Saturday.



Thanks for that, I might have edged you by one or two.  Big brother lost his battle with cancer in March of 2008.  He taught me all I know about hunting and fishing.  I shot birds (dove) in the fall of '08.  First time ever without him.  Went that fall deer hunting with his Weatherby favorite one time that fall.  Kinda got another monkey off my back that day.  Sorry guys, Jody I love to hunt, just had the wind taken out of my sails in '08.  I will man up and get back one day.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> I killed a 12pack this past Saturday.



Me too......


Before 3 PM...

Check text...


----------



## Buck (Nov 1, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Me too......
> 
> 
> Before 3 PM...
> ...



Nice 8, Bud...    Did you pull the screen out before shooting this one?


----------



## Buck (Nov 1, 2011)

LittleHolder said:


> Thanks for that, I might have edged you by one or two.  Big brother lost his battle with cancer in March of 2008.  He taught me all I know about hunting and fishing.  I shot birds (dove) in the fall of '08.  First time ever without him.  Went that fall deer hunting with his Weatherby favorite one time that fall.  Kinda got another monkey off my back that day.  Sorry guys, Jody I love to hunt, just had the wind taken out of my sails in '08.  I will man up and get back one day.



Know the feeling man.  Lost my Mom this past April and my Dad at the end of September.  Two weeks prior to Dad's death he and I went out and order Mom's headstone.  We put it off until he felt up to it.  Mom's headstone hasn't even been delivered yet and I ordered his last week.  He fell over suddenly with a heart attack.  
This whole year has sucked...   

Sorry for your loss, LH...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2011)

I killed a doe this evening with my bow. I havnt seen anything big enough to shoot in a few years. I had one pack of ground left in the freezer. I was getting worried. I will let my boy do the rest of the work this year..


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2011)

I went opening weekend - saw some but did not shoot. I was in a hurry to get back to camp so I could pull for whoever was playing uga.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> I went opening weekend - saw some but did not shoot. I was in a hurry to get back to camp so I could pull for whoever was playing uga.


Keep doing it. Looks like it's been helping us!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Keep doing it. Looks like it's been helping us!!!



So has your schedule.....


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 1, 2011)

*Do ya'll ever hunt or kill*



South GA Dawg said:


> All I've seen is little bucks so far Jody.  When I want to see does so I can get some meat in the freezer they are nowhere to be found.



You need to come to the "New Land". I saw a big nanny at the back beaver pond stand this afternoon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Spent many hours over many years in the woods.  Have not hunted in GA the last couple of years.  Have mounted from GA, nice 8pt, 10pt, bobcat, black bear and a 62" timber rattler I killed by hand.  Not many things left to kill in GA other than a pig.
> .



I suggest you pull a Gator tag and head to lake Seminole... If you want something to get your blood and adrenaline going hook into a Gator.. I killed my 1st one (9ft) this year and it was more exciting than anything I've ever done and I'm kind of an adrenaline junky...


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 2, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I educated a spike at Piedmont Saturday with my smoke pole. Dang saplings !!!!


Did the same years ago except mine (sapling) wac close to B &C. Thought about having it mounted


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 2, 2011)

Got a nice,fat 6 point last year 
With my Nissan armada.  Bump to the head. Trip to processer, yummy.............


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 2, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> You need to come to the "New Land". I saw a big nanny at the back beaver pond stand this afternoon.



Beautiful morning in the woods today.  A little windy so I didn't see much.  Had a big one give me the slip though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen deer 3 of 4 hunts this year on public land and shot what I thought was a doe (buttonhead) on friday last week for the freezer.  Will be back out there this weekend.  Also introducing a friend to deer hunting this season.  The deer hunting will be over for me soon though because it's going to be time to let these guys do their thing.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 2, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> Got a nice,fat 6 point last year
> With my Nissan armada.  Bump to the head. Trip to processer, yummy.............



Isn't it illegal to hunt from a car !


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've seen deer 3 of 4 hunts this year on public land and shot what I thought was a doe (buttonhead) on friday last week for the freezer.  Will be back out there this weekend.  Also introducing a friend to deer hunting this season.  The deer hunting will be over for me soon though because it's going to be time to let these guys do their thing.



Beautiful dogs there !  It is awesome to watch a good dog on the hunt !


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 2, 2011)

Killed this one opening morning, haven't had much time to hunt this season, I did let alot of bucks this size walk during bow season though.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some more from this year


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 2, 2011)

Good looking pics guys...... Let's see some more.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Some more from this year



Love those boykins.



lilburnjoe said:


> Beautiful dogs there !  It is awesome to watch a good dog on the hunt !



Thanks!


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Love those boykins.



Yeah, I'm a Spaniel fan, good looking Brittany you have there too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> All I've seen is little bucks so far Jody.  When I want to see does so I can get some meat in the freezer they are nowhere to be found.



When I want to see doe behavior, I just go read a Les Miles post..


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice bkl, a boykin is gonna be our next dog.

Maybe he can help me pick some of these up.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nice bkl, a boykin is gonna be our next dog.
> 
> Maybe he can help me pick some of these up.



He or she will run there self ragged retrieving those for ya!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2011)

Britts can retrieve doves too Doc, how's yours doing?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2011)

He's doing great.  Let's talk soon about getting together.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs you gentlemen have.

Very nice.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I want to see doe behavior, I just go read a Les Miles post..



I guess the only thing your old butt hunts is the Geritol in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess the only thing your old butt hunts is the Geritol in the medicine cabinet.



Seriously? That's the best  you've got?


----------



## riprap (Nov 2, 2011)

I was about to take a doe Saturday evening, but it turned into a large button buck. I almost shot it cause I thought the dawgs would be getting beat the way they were playing before I left for the stand.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seriously? That's the best  you've got?



No, I'm saving the really good stuff till after the game.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 2, 2011)

Rip Rap, I've never seen so many yellow acorns fall in one place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)

Quit deer hunting years ago, now i just buy my deer meat from the processor.


Waiting on duck and dove season to come back in and get after 'em !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit deer hunting years ago, now i just buy my deer meat from the processor.
> 
> 
> Waiting on duck and dove season to come back in and get after 'em !!



And you probably save a fortune!! Maybe we could trade deer meat for some bird meat.. Heck, I can throw in some Gator meat.. Never been duck hunting but man I love watching Duck Commander!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you probably save a fortune!! Maybe we could trade deer meat for some bird meat.. Heck, I can throw in some Gator meat.. Never been duck hunting but man I love watching Duck Commander!





If you ever start dove/duck hunting, you won't care nuttin about a pine thicket donkey !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you ever start dove/duck hunting, you won't care nuttin about a pine thicket donkey !!



Can't agree about the doves, but going duck hunting is the most threatening thing a deer hunter can do for his sport. You may say your still a deer hunter, but you'll find yourself glancing out of the corner of your eye, while your in your tree stand, everytime you hear wing beats go over. Then when that magical season is about to open, you've all but given up climbing trees for the year and have already tested your waders for leaks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't agree about the doves, but going duck hunting is the most threatening thing a deer hunter can do for his sport. You may say your still a deer hunter, but you'll find yourself glancing out of the corner of your eye, while your in your tree stand, everytime you hear wing beats go over. Then when that magical season is about to open, you've all but given up climbing trees for the year and have already tested your waders for leaks.





Duck hunting is much more of a "rush" than dove hunting, BUT it's a heckuvalot more work too.


Either one beats da snot out of sitting in a tree...


----------



## garnede (Nov 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Same thing happened with fishing.  Would fish the coast of SC and catch big reds, flounder gig and get 30 a night (before limits), shrimp on permits over bait and get 48qt cooler of shrimp per day (limit)...fish on santee lake and catch 40lb stripers and even caught a 70lb ark blue catfish on rod and reel.  After a while it just gets old and I gotta move on to something fresh...



It won't help the hunting, but a trip to Alaska to fish for salmon will still make you happy to be holding a rod.  One of those 50# king salmon in a 6+ mph current from the bank is more exciting than anything else I can imagine fishing for.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 3, 2011)

I know you guys are right because all of my buddies who duck hunt are obsessed with it.  It's all they want to talk about and they have just about given up deer hunting.  I love to deer hunt and don't have anywhere to duck hunt so I guess I'll just stick to deer hunting.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duck hunting is much more of a "rush" than dove hunting, BUT it's a heckuvalot more work too.
> 
> 
> Either one beats da snot out of sitting in a tree...



Never duck hunted - we actually have a beaver pond on our place and I have seen some ducks flying around- but I don't think the pond is big enough to hunt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2011)

done it all, but a duck or dove can't do anything to get my adrenaline racing as deer hunting does.  whether it's the crashing of leaves as you think a deer is approaching, the sound of horns clashing, or hearing a grunting buck, they get me fired up.  slap a bow in your hand and the intensity gets turned up another notch.  don't get me wrong, i enjoy dove and duck hunting to, but neither of them can hold a candle to deer or turkey hunting.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> done it all, but a duck or dove can't do anything to get my adrenaline racing as deer hunting does.  whether it's the crashing of leaves as you think a deer is approaching, the sound of horns clashing, or hearing a grunting buck, they get me fired up.  slap a bow in your hand and the intensity gets turned up another notch.  don't get me wrong, i enjoy dove and duck hunting to, but neither of them can hold a candle to deer or turkey hunting.



Good post Rex. My favorite of all is turkey hunting, nothing compares! Then I love the challenge of bowhunting whitetails and then a rabbit hunt with friends behind a good pack of beagles! I grew up quail hunting and loved it also but got rid of my dogs years ago when the birds started dieing off.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dove hunting is just a fun way to start the season.  Eat BBQ, talk trash, go out to the field, hit some, miss some, eat more BBQ, talk more trash, watch week 1 college football.   Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 3, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Good post Rex. My favorite of all is turkey hunting, nothing compares! Then I love the challenge of bowhunting whitetails and then a rabbit hunt with friends behind a good pack of beagles! I grew up quail hunting and loved it also but got rid of my dogs years ago when the birds started dieing off.



I agree with that statement.  There is absolutely nothing like turkey hunting.  There is no bigger adrenline rush than hearing a gobbler answer you except when he gobbles and he's A LOT closer.  It doesn't get any better than that.  If we ever got a fall turkey season in GA I might stop deer hunting.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 3, 2011)

Do we have any coon hunters in this bunch?  That is something else that I am absolutely fanatical about.  I haven't been that much over the last few years because money for dogs and taking care of them was needed in other places.  But I love coon hunting.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've done pretty much everything Georgia has to offer except Gator and I love it all.  I dont think I could give up one thing in favor of any other.  I love deer hunting for the trophy aspect and the possibility of the "hunt of a lifetime.". I love turkey hunting for the sheer adrenaline.  I love bird hunting for the dogs and the comaraderie.

Btw...  Just swatted another ol pine donkey this morning.  19 pointer...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've done pretty much everything Georgia has to offer except Gator and I love it all.  I dont think I could give up one thing in favor of any other.  I love deer hunting for the trophy aspect and the possibility of the "hunt of a lifetime.". I love turkey hunting for the sheer adrenaline.  I love bird hunting for the dogs and the comaraderie.
> 
> Btw...  Just swatted another ol pine donkey this morning.  19 pointer...




Pictures?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit deer hunting years ago, now i just buy my deer meat from the processor.
> 
> 
> Waiting on duck and dove season to come back in and get after 'em !!



That's the thing I miss more than the hunting itself.

From 2001 until 2010 when I moved back to FL. we didn't buy a single pound of cow meat.  Lived off of what I shot.

It was livin for sure.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duck hunting is much more of a "rush" than dove hunting, BUT it's a heckuvalot more work too.
> 
> 
> Either one beats da snot out of sitting in a tree...



Try sitting on the ground in a chair.

I find it hard to go after something that comes after you and begs for some bread.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry... 10 pointer, not 19 pointer. I'm working on some pics but I dont have much service down here.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry... 10 pointer, not 19 pointer. I'm working on some pics but I dont have much service down here.



Remember no pictures means it didnt happen...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Try this...

http://db.tt/voxAJgT4


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice.. Looks like your out of Buck tags!


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2011)

I see an eight pointer. If you show us a third buck I'm telling.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 3, 2011)

can't see the pic.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nah, he's a 10. Crappy angle.  I'll post some better pics once I get home.

Time to work on some does and some hogs.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 3, 2011)

I was gonna hunt this evening... but I'm still workin.  I don't hunt as much as I used to, but go every now and then.  I remember opening day on ML season last year. I sat patiently in the stand knowing that a deer would soon appear.  I got out of the stand a went home before 8am so I wouldn't have to clean one... I don't hunt anymore to really kill anything, but sure enjory being in the woods.  Don't get me wrong, I'll still drop the string or a hammer on a good buck, and a doe when I need meat. It just doesn't consume my life as it used to.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 3, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Sorry... 10 pointer, not 19 pointer. I'm working on some pics but I dont have much service down here.



Congrats!


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nah, he's a 10. Crappy angle.  I'll post some better pics once I get home.
> 
> Time to work on some does and some hogs.



You have to do one of those pics where you lay down behind the deer and stretch your arm waaaaayyyyy out. I never thought deer pics would be so much like fishing pics.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2011)

First is was a 19, then a 10, then issues with pics. We  finally get pics and it looks like a 8. Whaaaa you doing Doc??

Just kiddin you - great deer!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lots of jealousy in this thread...


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 3, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Lots of jealousy in this thread...



No jealousy - maybe a little buck envy, but no jealousy.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 4, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> or do y'all just stay on the Sports Forum all the time arguing with each other over football?



Jody,

See avatar. 

Snook fishing and deer hunting are my passion (behind Christ obviously) with deer hunting slightly ahead of snook fishing.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice buck, Doc! You mounting either of them?

I didn't see a deer yesterday. Might of had something something to do with all the nimrods walking around.

I'm in a different spot this morning, overlooking some select cut pines. It's grown up a bit since I hunted it last.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 4, 2011)

congrats doc, you've had a great year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 4, 2011)

See if this link works...  http://db.tt/0PF4aTsj 

I was planning on doing the first buck with a euro mount and thought about doing both of them together like that, but I believe this one is gonna havr to be a shoulder mount.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do we have any coon hunters in this bunch?  That is something else that I am absolutely fanatical about.  I haven't been that much over the last few years because money for dogs and taking care of them was needed in other places.  But I love coon hunting.



Let me know if you want a pup.  Got 3 males right now that I am going to sell but I will give you one.  Mother is full registered from Nocturnal Skipper>Nocturnal Nailor>Tar Rattler.....the sire is not registered but out of my pack and has good structure.  These pups have great markings, structure and already are developing a good chop.  They are 12 weeks old....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I'm not lying when I say I saw a buck this evening bigger than both the ones I've killed so far.  Wide 8, long times, not sure in mass. He was about 175 yards away. Buddy killed a tall 8, as well.  The Lord loves Tech fans.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice buck doc....I'm prolly gonna hunt in the morning myself. I would love to go this morning, but I am on my way to Marietta to watch my girls play at Al Bishop.  Gonna be a TOUGH tourney for my 1st year U12 Diamond Dawgs.   But hey getting your butt  whipped build character too...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Let me know if you want a pup.  Got 3 males right now that I am going to sell but I will give you one.  Mother is full registered from Nocturnal Skipper>Nocturnal Nailor>Tar Rattler.....the sire is not registered but out of my pack and has good structure.  These pups have great markings, structure and already are developing a good chop.  They are 12 weeks old....



Thank you Steve.  Might take you up on it.  What flavor of dog are we talking about?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Brad I grew up coon hunting. My uncle retired, and has was buring me up all summer long to go with him. Probably never would have stopped, but the Urban sprawl made it to our County when I was about 20. Anyway i'm gonna start going with him more, because I want my son to start going and experiance it. Their aint nothing like it when you have some good dogs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hey Brad I grew up coon hunting. My uncle retired, and has was buring me up all summer long to go with him. Probably never would have stopped, but the Urban sprawl made it to our County when I was about 20. Anyway i'm gonna start going with him more, because I want my son to start going and experiance it. Their aint nothing like it when you have some good dogs.



And even when you don't have very good ones it't still pretty fun.

I'm sorry to hear about the urban sprawl thing.  Sadly that is happening to a lot of people.  Some of these guys here make fun of me and say things like, "Why don't you get off the computer and go pick some peanuts or something."  As if there is something wrong with picking peanuts.  

I know that there are more job opportinities in more urban areas.  But I love it here.  I'm glad my children will get to be raised here.  Nothing like the country to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And even when you don't have very good ones it't still pretty fun.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the urban sprawl thing.  Sadly that is happening to a lot of people.  Some of these guys here make fun of me and say things like, "Why don't you get off the computer and go pick some peanuts or something."  As if there is something wrong with picking peanuts.
> 
> I know that there are more job opportinities in more urban areas.  But I love it here.  I'm glad my children will get to be raised here.  Nothing like the country to me.



I grew up the same way. I know first hand what it feels like to see thousands of acres of land that we used to hunt be turned into subdivisions, and strip malls. Then those people would tell you how great it was to have moved to the country.  I tell my kids about how when I was in elem. school we didnt get homework on Wends. night, because it was church night. They look at me like i'm crazy. But that how it was. That was in Gwinnett County too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I grew up the same way. I know first hand what it feels like to see thousands of acres of land that we used to hunt be turned into subdivisions, and strip malls. Then those people would tell you how great it was to have moved to the country.  I tell my kids about how when I was in elem. school we didnt get homework on Wends. night, because it was church night. They look at me like i'm crazy. But that how it was. That was in Gwinnett County too.



Yep.  It amazes me how some of these guys will sort of act like they look down you, like you are some kind of out of step hayseed (which isn't necessarily bad in my opinion) if you live out here in the hinterlands. yet they all bust their butts to get out to places like this as often as possible.

Everybody likes what they like and we are all different.  But I will never leave this area if I can help it.  I've been around the world twice.  Spent time in lots of different countries.  Lived in Southern California for a little bit (the absolute worst place on earth as far as I'm concerned), and have been to New York City. 

In all my travels I never found a place I liked as much as good old South Georgia.  And the whole time I was thinking about those immortal words of the late, great Lewis Grizzard, "If I Ever Get Back To Georgia I'm Gonna Nail My Feet To The Ground."


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep.  It amazes me how some of these guys will sort of act like they look down you, like you are some kind of out of step hayseed (which isn't necessarily bad in my opinion) if you live out here in the hinterlands. yet they all bust their butts to get out to places like this as often as possible.
> 
> Everybody likes what they like and we are all different.  But I will never leave this area if I can help it.  I've been around the world twice.  Spent time in lots of different countries.  Lived in Southern California for a little bit (the absolute worst place on earth as far as I'm concerned), and have been to New York City.
> 
> In all my travels I never found a place I liked as much as good old South Georgia.  And the whole time I was thinking about those immortal words of the late, great Lewis Grizzard, "If I Ever Get Back To Georgia I'm Gonna Nail My Feet To The Ground."


 There is not a better state in this country or in the south for that matter as our state! We also have the best FB team too. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thank you Steve.  Might take you up on it.  What flavor of dog are we talking about?




Walkers...tri-colored


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Walkers...tri-colored



Sweet.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Coon hunting is a sho nuff adventure. Growing up two of my buddies raised redbones andi I loved going with them.

Brad you've got a point about Georgia being as good as it gets but I'm a little partial to the northern half.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Film hunting is a sho nuff adventure. Growing up two of my buddies raised redbones and I loved going with them.
> 
> Brad you've got a point about Georgia being as good as it gets but I'm a little partial to the northern half.


I might be too!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Coon hunting is a sho nuff adventure. Growing up two of my buddies raised redbones andi I loved going with them.
> 
> Brad you've got a point about Georgia being as good as it gets but I'm a little partial to the northern half.



Don't get me wrong, I love North GA too.  Lots of great things about North GA that we don't have.  The first being no gnats.  LOL.  This is a great state all the way around and I would not want t be from, or live in any other.

Also, I love redbones.  They are beautiful dogs and I don't know if there is any dog I would rather listen to baying and especially once they strike.  I have a buddy who had a female redbone named Reba.  She was a great dog.  Had a really good sound and I don't think she ever ran any trash.  My dad had a female Plot named Honey Bear years ago.  She was so strong and so hard headed that she was almost impossible to keep penned.  Man some of my best hunting stories are coon hunting stories.

And the next time you come down here and don't holler at me I'm gonna be mad at you.  LOL.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Shoot, I haven't been down there since January...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, I thought you were killing all these big deer in Ft. Gaines.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nah man, I'm tagged out and haven't even been down there yet.  Usually go down right after New Years and I'll definitely swing through Albany or Americus.  Well be in Athens next weekend if yall are going.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nah man, I'm tagged out and haven't even been down there yet.  Usually go down right after New Years and I'll definitely swing through Albany or Americus.  Well be in Athens next weekend if yall are going.



Sounds good.

I wish we were gonna be there.  I have to go to a wedding of all things.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, after having folks walk all over me the first day and a half, the Lord blessed me with this beautiful public land eight pointer yesterday afternoon. I couldn't let Doc have all the fun.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Man what a hoss! Congrats!!!


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome deer DSGB, congrats!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 6, 2011)

Congrats on that beast


----------



## DSGB (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm still on cloud nine. He's on his way to the taxidermist.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 6, 2011)

That's one heck of a buck DSGB especially for public land! You couldn't have asked for a more perfect rack.


----------



## riprap (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome buck! It will be easier to sleep in on those cold, windy, rainy mornings.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 6, 2011)

I just posted the story in the Deer Hunting forum, if you'd like to read it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 6, 2011)

Stud!  Way to go DSGB!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 7, 2011)

That's a beast.  Wow!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 8, 2011)

I love to hunt too (still-hunt), but the darn mosquitoes here in south Georgia are extremely bad! Don't eat any spicy foods before heading out! God forbid if you have to _"take one"_ in the woods down here! My God those things are awful!

I've used a ThermaCELL some, but don't like to stink my areas up. Those things do give off a strong Oder.

Anyway, I too wondered if some of you clowns hunted. Be safe, guys!

By the way, that's a very nice deer, DSGB. I won't shoot anything small, and that's a shooter right there!

Oh, and GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2011)

Silver Britches said:


> I love to hunt too (still-hunt), but the darn mosquitoes here in south Georgia are extremely bad! Don't eat any spicy foods before heading out! God forbid if you have to _"take one"_ in the woods down here! My God those things are awful!
> 
> I've used a ThermaCELL some, but don't like to stink my areas up. Those things do give off a strong Oder.
> 
> ...



Speaking of clowns...  Nice to see you decided to join us for this 2011 football season.


----------

